# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  DxO Optics Pro 8.1.3.229 اصدار 2013 لتحسين وتلميع جودة الصور الرقمية والفوتوغرافية

## mohamed73

DxO Optics Pro 8.1.3.229 لتحسين وتلميع جودة الصور  الرقمية والفوتوغرافية باستخدام ادوات البرنامج الذكية في تلميع وتحسين  جودة الصور وتوضيحها والتحكم بالالوان والاضاءة والتباين وغيرها         برنامج DxO Optics Pro  لتحسين وتلميع جودة الصور  الرقمية , مع برنامج DxO يمكنك استكشاف الابداع الحقيقي في تحسين جودة  الصور الرقمية والفوتوغرافية عبر التحسين التلقائي في البرنامج او التحسين  اليدوي باستخدام ادوات البرنامج الذكية في تلميع وتحسين جودة الصور  وتوضيحها والتحكم بالالوان والاضاءة والتباين وغيرها .DxO Optics Pro is an  image quality enhancement software with a demosaicing system to better  deal with RAW data         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## detri22000

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

